# Delay Canon R5 in November



## lacmondragon (Nov 24, 2020)

We are on November 23rd and there is no camera stock and B&H or Amazon I placed my order on October 14th and I have no new information.


----------



## tlphoto (Nov 24, 2020)

Bedford Camera & Video has them in stock. I bought mine a few months ago from them. Free next day shipping and no sales tax. 


https://www.bedfords.com/13803325812


----------



## Dingo (Nov 25, 2020)

For me it’s the opposite. Placed my order on Oct 15 and yesterday received an email stating mine was shipped. I should receive the R5 today Nov 25 from BH


----------



## lacmondragon (Nov 25, 2020)

In which store did you buy it, I in B&H


----------



## Dingo (Nov 25, 2020)

lacmondragon said:


> In which store did you buy it, I in B&H



‘Yes, B&H NYC? It was through their main website.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2020)

I find that you need to login to your B&H account to view order status. The email sometimes arrives after the camera was delivered. I've been checking to see if my powershot zoom is on the way. So far, it shows backordered. I never know if I'll have to be here to sign for it and they stated a expected November ship date so I'm watching it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 26, 2020)

Anybody seeing the rf 100-500mm in stock anywhere?


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 26, 2020)

CPW shows the Canon USA store having twelve in stock.


----------



## lacmondragon (Nov 27, 2020)

tlphoto said:


> Bedford Camera & Video has them in stock. I bought mine a few months ago from them. Free next day shipping and no sales tax.
> 
> 
> https://www.bedfords.com/13803325812


but I do not understand where it appears if there is in stock I do not understand it


----------

